# Our new baby: Nevis



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yesterday, I fulfilled a long term dream of mine and picked up a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog puppy. He's been superbly socialized by his breeder and is a really confident little guy. 
Meet Nevis:

































Storm keeps him in check, but he knows fine well she won't harm him, despite all the growling and posturing









..even when he steals Monkey and wouldn't give it back









...and occupies her bed









But who could resist that face?









It's still behind me, isn't it?








Storm resigning to her fate as a puppy pillow









Early morning play time









Nevis has has no fear and tries to beat up Storm


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's a pity I can only give the 1 like.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well!!!!!! You kept that a secret, didn't you!!!!!

I wondered why there was no mention of another dog, although I thought it might be because Trigger was going to be so hard to replace, but you sneaky devil you!!! 

Loving the puppy, loving the breed and loving the name! :flrt:

I shall enjoy following his development. Brilliant Christmas present!!! :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Well!!!!!! You kept that a secret, didn't you!!!!!
> 
> I wondered why there was no mention of another dog, although I thought it might be because Trigger was going to be so hard to replace, but you sneaky devil you!!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, it was a secret to everyone until last minute, mainly because of all the bad stuff happening, I didn't want to curse it by getting too excited lol.

I contacted the breeder a while ago and she put me on the list after our first chat. Then when the puppies were born there were 3 males to 5 homes wanting a boy (all the girls were gone, too, and I definitely wanted a boy). Because I wasn't at the top of the list I was given the choice to either get my deposit back or wait for a litter from a bitch from the same line, which would have been next year, probably late spring, early summer. 
I chose the latter, because I really wanted a pup from that breeder (hard to find decent ones for the breed in the UK) and a few days later she phoned me back saying, she went through her puppy files again and if I wanted one of her boys, he'd be mine. 
He is fantastically socialized, not scared of anything (slept through me hoovering lol). He walks all over Storm and she's teaching him manners the doggy way lol. He's incredibly intelligent, too, already figured out "sit", so now every time he sees us with food he sits in front of us, giving us puppy eyes.

He'll never replace Trigger (hence why not another shepherd), but he'll hopefully be a great legacy.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Certainly no fear to get right in there

















Storm eating Nevis


















Getting cuddles









Not quite how we had the beds planned out









Puppy Power









Butter wouldn't melt (and one ear is starting to stand up)









These 2 pictures go with a funny story:
The first one, Storm was drinking out of Nevis' water bowl. Nevis walked over, pushed the bowl over, picked it up and ran off with it. It's his and does he know it lol.
The second one he'd just finished his dinner, but obviously decided he was still hungry and was doing his Oliver Twist impression. He's just too smart for his own sake lol:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Loving the beds! :lol2:

He's certainly going to be a beauty - do you know what generation he is to the wolf?? Just curious you know! :lol:

It's good that he's got a good natured dog to keep him in line and remind him that he is a dog. I suspect he's going to try your patience as he grows - intelligent dogs can do that!


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Loving the beds! :lol2:
> 
> He's certainly going to be a beauty - do you know what generation he is to the wolf?? Just curious you know! :lol:
> 
> It's good that he's got a good natured dog to keep him in line and remind him that he is a dog. I suspect he's going to try your patience as he grows - intelligent dogs can do that!


I've got his pedigree up to his great-great grandparents so he'll be pretty far removed from the high content lines? 
He's put on 1 kg since last week and he looks bigger than at least one of his brothers. I reckon he'll take after his father who is quite tall (large GSD height, though not as hefty). 

As for testing patience: I've always said with dogs like that you need a good sense of humour lol, but as his breeder said "The more you put in, the more you'll get out".


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As with all dogs, that's the truth, but with the intelligent ones you have to put in more! Good job you're used to it! :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Changing every week.










Giving a nice paw









Occasional cuddles with Storm 









Beating up his big sister, as you do









Neighbourhood Watch









First snow experience









Mastering the sit (and "melt your heart" puppy face)









More snow pics









My little snow wolf


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! :gasp: He is changing!

They'll make a beautiful pair when he's fully grown! :flrt:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Wow! :gasp: He is changing!
> 
> They'll make a beautiful pair when he's fully grown! :flrt:


If she hasn't murdered him by then lol.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

And so the photo spamming begins lol:

Meeting some of the Boden Boo (local park) gang

























My handsome boy exploring the woods

























Very cheeky boy


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Storm is so thinking about pushing Nevis down the embankment


















Butter wouldn't melt











































Baby Nevis meeting Nevis, the Spaniel









2 tired warriors


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

More lovely photos! :flrt:

I can see he's growing fast - not be long before he's the same height as Storm at the withers :gasp:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Storm's face says it all "Mum! He's trying to eat me again!"









Nevis auditioning for the live action Dumbo movie


















The Clyde Wolves posing

















My handsome boy









Top: Storm's paw prints Bottom: Nevis'









Storm having the zoomies









Golden Retriever pup "George" beating up my poor Nevis (I believe it's called Karma, he does it to Storm all the time lo)l


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's soo cheeky:
Both dogs got an identical chew bone (well one red/bacon the other yellow/chicken). Storm was happily chewing on her bone when Nevis decided he wanted hers.
First he tried offering her toys, including his beloved Gingerbread man. No success (you can see his brain working out his next move)









The he gave her the monkey toy both really like, so she took monkey but also guarded the bone









Finally, he distracted her by dropping the yellow bone right in front of her and then quickly grabbed the red one


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's coming on great Brigitte - he's going to be so handsome and when he's fully grown, they'll make a stunning pair!!

Jealous - lots! :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis got to meet some of the GSD Walking Group yesterday (only took him, so he'd mingle without Storm intervening). He was a little star again, mingled with all of them and the big dogs were great with him, too.
While I waited for the group to come to the loch after their walk, Nevis met a little Bichon type dog. I don't know why but the owner (female) was giving me and him daggers all the time. She looked like she was close to kicking Nevis -if she had done so, she'd have ended up in the cow poop :devil:. 
I was hoping she'd hang around for the shepherds approaching but she didn't :bash:
Anyway, photos!

Waiting for the gang to arrive









First cautious contact









Leading the chase









Being the chaser









He liked the big male (Axel)









They were even mirroring each other









He looks so grown up on this one









Giving kisses to big Rex









Follow the leader









With gentle Noska









Mummy, will you pick me up now (I had to carry him over a puddle lol)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for spamming with photos :lol2:

Nevis is growing like a weed. He's 13 weeks now, but people have commented that he looks and acts older. He's an "intense" dog to own, very smart, which means he learns things super fast and by that I don't just mean things he's supposed to learn lol. He picks up on every mood and change of energy (I had some weird glandular virus recently and boy, did he play up), which will be great once our bond is fully established. 
I had expected all of the above though, so it's all good. 
When he's out with me, he is just superbly behaved. Great recall, great with other dogs, aloof with people (as per breed), but friendly once he gets to know them. 

Today's lesson was: Introduction to horses. We have a small group of Clydesdales nearby, which are the ideal horses to socialize dogs, because they're out all year and super calm and friendly. Storm got loose one day and ended up in their paddock and they just stood and completely ignored her trying to invite them for a play. 
Nevis was scared, but he managed to come closer as long as they didn't move lol. I just left him at a comfortable space for him and stroked a really nice mare.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some from yesterday's (with Storm) and today's (on his own as a reward after the horses) walks:
In the morning sun

















Channeling their inner Kelpies (Scottish myth. Water creatures)











































Do I have to lie still for a photo?


















Poser


































Meeting our neighbour Koda









He made a new friend in an 8 months old Spaniel who played in the same style as him


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous :flrt: And those ears!! :gasp:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis was exposed to wheelchairs and motorbikes today. As usual he took it all in his stride. Also met some new (and old) friends at a coffee morning.

With a wounded war veteran:









With his pal George. They've met a few times and get on like a house on fire:









Can I play, too, boys?









Smiler









New (girl)friend

















He kept being told off by the little Scotty, so he had to hide next to my leg, big bad wolf that he is... not:

















With "Uncle" Bruno









Totally unphased by the motorbike


----------



## HABUDAVE (Feb 10, 2017)

looks like a handful!:lol2::2thumb:

needs a dedicated owner!: victory:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

HABUDAVE said:


> looks like a handful!:lol2::2thumb:
> 
> needs a dedicated owner!: victory:


D'you know, I actually thought he'd be more of a handful than he actually is. For the moment he's like a super smart German Shepherd pup. He learns very fast, but that can also mean teaching himself things he shouldn't learn lol.
So far, he's very obedient and chilled out for his age and a few professional dog handlers (Police, Therapy) have said, he's got the makings of becoming a fantastic dog (so we can't mess it up lol!).

Mind you, he hasn't hit adolescence yet, when he will probably question everything he's learned lol. Though, as with teenage kids (I've got 2) consistency is the key.


----------



## HABUDAVE (Feb 10, 2017)

BMo1979 said:


> D'you know, I actually thought he'd be more of a handful than he actually is. For the moment he's like a super smart German Shepherd pup. He learns very fast, but that can also mean teaching himself things he shouldn't learn lol.
> So far, he's very obedient and chilled out for his age and a few professional dog handlers (Police, Therapy) have said, he's got the makings of becoming a fantastic dog (so we can't mess it up lol!).
> 
> Mind you, he hasn't hit adolescence yet, when he will probably question everything he's learned lol. Though, as with teenage kids (I've got 2) consistency is the key.


:2thumb::no1:

best of luck!:notworthy:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Love this thread. Would Nevis be pretty comparable to a German Shepard as an adult? In terms of size and bulkiness etc. 

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

FishForLife2001 said:


> Love this thread. Would Nevis be pretty comparable to a German Shepard as an adult? In terms of size and bulkiness etc.
> 
> Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


He would probably be like a very tall GSD, but not as bulky, more lithe like a wolf. His father is quite tall, his mother more petite.
If you watch "The Secret Life of Dogs" om ITV, his father is the wolfdog that walks through the house in the intro and he, Nevis' mother and some of the pack feature later on in the series.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

BMo1979 said:


> He would probably be like a very tall GSD, but not as bulky, more lithe like a wolf. His father is quite tall, his mother more petite.
> If you watch "The Secret Life of Dogs" om ITV, his father is the wolfdog that walks through the house in the intro and he, Nevis' mother and some of the pack feature later on in the series.


Cool, I will try to find it.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You're doing a really great job with him Brigitte - can't give him enough outside experience to turn him into a good all round dog. I swear he just looks better and better as he grows.

I watch The Secret Life of Dogs, so I'll look out for his family through the series.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> You're doing a really great job with him Brigitte - can't give him enough outside experience to turn him into a good all round dog. I swear he just looks better and better as he grows.
> 
> I watch The Secret Life of Dogs, so I'll look out for his family through the series.


Thanks. He's really chilled out for his age.
Today I took him to [email protected], Jollye's (pet shop) and Go Outdoors. J and GO wanted to keep him as a resident shop dog lol. Although, he was pretty tired towards the end and just lay down next to me. 
Oh, and finally he was recognized as a wolfdog and not a Husky by 2 people lol.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis finished his Puppy Socialization Class last night. He got Reserve Best in Class : victory:. That said he had a bit of a tiny melt down last night. 
He'd been to the vet for a weepy eye earlier that day and then puppy school. It started with him not wanting to go in the car and at dog school he didn't want any treats or do anything. He just ended up curling up and going to sleep. 
Back home he was absolutely fine again, so I assume it was just him shutting down due to being overwhelmed, the poor baby.
Back to his normal self today though lol.

















With Jet, whom he went to puppy class together. They're great when meeting at the park, but we have to keep them at a distance at class. Jet was really concerned about Nevis last night and kept whining and pulling towards him when he was lying down:

















Thor, the Jug (Jack Russel- Pug)joining the big boys


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE this!! :flrt:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

You're probably all getting bored of seeing pictures of him :lol2: .........tough, lol, here's more:

Happy boy

















With his big buddy Koda









Swagger









Water baby


























With Bruno (who's got drool all the way down his chest, because I made him wait for his treat)









He also made it into our local newspaper, attending the charity Bravehound/Glenart (companion dogs for veterans) Dogs Coffee morning (the kid's not mine though lol)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not bored - I'm loving watching him develop so keep 'em coming!!! :flrt:
Insanely jealous too :lol2:


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking very handsome as usual.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Storm doing an expressive dance recital


































Happy face









Nevis is getting a lovely mane









Storm's wolf face









And her snooty face









Butter wouldn't melt









Introduction to non-jump agility. He loves the tunnel


















Storm jumping over for a change (instead of going around it as usual lol)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow!! :gasp: It looks like he's put on quite a growth spurt, he looks as tall as her in these photos :gasp:

Loving the "Storm in action" shots! :lol:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Wow!! :gasp: It looks like he's put on quite a growth spurt, he looks as tall as her in these photos :gasp:
> 
> Loving the "Storm in action" shots! :lol:


There's not much between them anymore. He's all legs lol, but strong for his age.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He looks it too now!! :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Clash of the titans









































Pretending he's tough with his hackles up









Storm has a strange but special relationship with a pair of mute swans at the Clyde. Every morning they're out, she walks into the river and they swim closer. The male usually postures to signal her how close she's allowed (up to 5-6 ft) and she respects that. Then they just look at each other for a while and carry on doing their things. No aggression whatsoever, like a mutual respect. 


















2 "wolves": Nevis (Czech WD) and Okami (Northern Inuit)


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis got "Best in Class" for finishing Puppy Progress (last class he got Reserve BIC). Proud of my boy. Red suits him lol

















Some of yesterday's walk. Nevis is now 5 months old and although he still looks puppy-ish to me, most people think he's much older.

















Smiley girl









Water creatures Kelpies in their canine form

















Nevis is going in deeper, so hopefully he'll swim eventually


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

With his pal Jago. Nevis is now double the size but they still play rough









Another chase

















Don't touch me!









Nevis and his girlfriend Stella (JRT-Schnauzer cross)









A few poses

















And while Nevis poses gracefully...back at the ranch we have Storm lol









You'd think there were treats involved to get them all (bar Stella) sitting nice


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely photos :flrt:

Nevis is really changing as he grows and definitely has a more 'wolf like' appearance now. He's almost as big as Storm too!

I love him


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Lovely photos :flrt:
> 
> Nevis is really changing as he grows and definitely has a more 'wolf like' appearance now. He's almost as big as Storm too!
> 
> I love him


So do I, he's a very special boy :flrt:

He's actually a little taller than Storm, just not as filled out yet. 
I have to laugh with him looking more wolf-like: The other day a lady exclaimed that he looks like a Coyote... poor Nevis lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I suspect that's his colouring and the fact that he's very 'gangly' at the minute, but I'd have lol'd at that!! :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Making new friends at the Glasgow University Vet School Rodeo
Axel, the GSD









Chihuahua pup the same age (just under 6 months)









Posing 









With his best pal Jet. They both crack me up with their antics

































"Girls at 3 o'clock. Play it cool, Jet!"









With big sister Storm at Aberfoyle


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

More great photos Brigitte - loving the one with the Chi! :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thought you might appreciate these, Eileen @Feorag
Some Afghans we met today at Loch Lomond. I've not seen any for years and today there was a whole group of them:

















I must admit, I know nothing about Afghans. Those ones were quite aloof with people and dogs. Is that a usual trait of the breed (not that it's a bad thing at all)?

Nevis posing with the loch in the background









With Big Bruno









Playing with Jago. They've played with each other since they were both the same size. It looks and sounds rough, but they never hurt each other. Jago wins as much as Nevis:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I do indeed appreciate them Brigitte - thanks so much for thinking of me. 

I must admit I rarely ever see them myself now. When I had Afghans, I rarely saw Salukis (which I also love) and yet now I see Salukis more than I see Afghans.

I suppose a lot of people see them as aloof, but I never did. They're a hound, a hunting dog bred to basically act on their own initiative which is why they are difficult to train in the way that we as humans see 'dog training', which maybe means they don't interact with humans the same way as other dogs???

I never found a great deal of difference between my male Afghan and my labrador and GSD, but he was more 'clingy'. My female was totally confident in herself and needed no assistance from anyone, so may have appeared stand-offish to others, but never to me :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> I do indeed appreciate them Brigitte - thanks so much for thinking of me.
> 
> I must admit I rarely ever see them myself now. When I had Afghans, I rarely saw Salukis (which I also love) and yet now I see Salukis more than I see Afghans.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I suppose, Nevis might come across as a bit "stand-offish" to people who he doesn't know.
He's not like your typical Lab for example who greets everyone like a long lost friend. It took him over 6 weeks to properly acknowledge our dog trainer (made his day when Nevis came in for a cuddle for the first time) lol. 
Same with my friend (Bruno's owner), she nearly cried tears of joy when he finally ran up and greeted her (and not just Bruno). 
He's not unfriendly by any means and when a person makes contact he accepts it and gives he little lick of the hand for example (which obviously is good given the amount of attention a dog like him gets), but usually doesn't seek it out by himself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

BMo1979 said:


> Thanks for the info. I suppose, Nevis might come across as a bit "stand-offish" to people who he doesn't know.
> He's not like your typical Lab for example who greets everyone like a long lost friend. It took him over 6 weeks to properly acknowledge our dog trainer (made his day when Nevis came in for a cuddle for the first time) lol.
> Same with my friend (Bruno's owner), she nearly cried tears of joy when he finally ran up and greeted her (and not just Bruno).
> He's not unfriendly by any means and when a person makes contact he accepts it and gives he little lick of the hand for example (which obviously is good given the amount of attention a dog like him gets), but usually doesn't seek it out by himself.


I think you have to look at the breeds and work out what they were actually bred for.

Labs were bred as retrieving dogs, so their purpose was to sit for hours on end waiting for a bird to bring back to their owner, so they're a (fairly :lol: ) placid, laidback dog that enjoys being around people. All the herding/guard breeds were bred to guard and protect and therefore have a natural suspicion of people they don't know, otherwise they'd be no good at their jobs, I guess??


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

My 2 posers in the morning sunshine









Peek-a-Boo









More posing









Some of the gang









Ollie, the chihuahua giving Nevis a telling









Nevis teasing Storm because she had to be on the lead in the woods









Little Red Riding Hoodie and his wolves









Nevis has just started swimming properly









A lone wolf waiting for his sister to return from chasing birds... only to beat her up when she does

















The other fun part of owning a young wolfdog: Mudbaths!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They really make a stunning pair and I loved the mud photo! :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Baby Nevis is no longer baby Nevis, but teenage Nevis lol. He's bigger than Storm now, too.

Fenrir and Huginn (or Muninn)









Queen Storm









Nevis with Ava, a deaf Great Dane. 









I wonder who's been digging









Storm so graceful and ladylike


















My new profile picture <3 









The tag team


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow!!! :gasp: He's getting some head on him, never mind his height!!! :flrt:

Is that a fully grown Great Dane? Cos he looks nearly as big as her!! :gasp:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Wow!!! :gasp: He's getting some head on him, never mind his height!!! :flrt:
> 
> Is that a fully grown Great Dane? Cos he looks nearly as big as her!! :gasp:


I think his head looks bigger from the angle of the photos though he's got a lovely mane. 
Yes, that's an older GD, she's not as big as a male, but still a big girl. 
The funny thing is, that for all his size he still often acts very puppyish when playing with other dogs lol.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis still keeps thriving. He's been out and about a lot, as I try to take him to as much as possible. 

The Clyde is still their favourite haunt









Can we have a treat please?


















My beautiful girl









And that's why some people run when they see (and hear) them playing


















What a face









Water baby









Storm and her entourage


















Nevis with his best buddy Jet


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis at Armed Forces Day at Rouken Glen Park. He got loads of attention as usual and coped so well with it. Even got him used a bit more to bagpipes (something he'd been very scared off).
Meeting a 15 year old Terrier









Meeting the vikings, although he didn't like that they had a real wolf pelt in their tent lol. They still wanted to keep him









Cooling down in the stream









2 best friends









Meeting an Erskine home veteran at the Armed Forces Day Dog show









Storm sulking, because she never even got a look in at the best cross breed class









Nevis was placed 3rd in Any Variety Open Dog class. I'll say something about those classes below









Although all in the AFD Dog show was lovely, the classes were judged very strangely. They had asked a real judge to... ahem judge, who seemed to have been a Gundog and Whippet man.
It was made clear on the flyers and when signing your dogs up that it was a pure FUN dog show, with no results going on anything official (cross breeds were allowed in every class), however the majority of dogs being placed were either Gundogs (mainly Spaniels), Whippets or experienced show dogs. Both Nevis, Storm and other dogs that tipped up for the laughs were overlooked right up until the class Nevis got placed 3rd. The final placements were only made, because it was mentioned by the organizers that Nevis and my neighbours' Malamute are both part of the charity Bravehound (both dogs owned by veterans taking part and supporting their training classes).
I just think if a show is just for fun with no impact on breeding papers, the judge should have maybe picked dogs that never do shows and are just there to support charities. I think that could potentially encourage more people into doing ring craft.
Just for example, the very first class was "Best kept cross breed". The winner was a Cocker-Springer cross (Sprocker?), which looked like a pure cocker spaniel. There were so many more interesting crosses that never even got a look in (Terrier-Husky, Border Terrier-Whippet, Cavalier-Bichon etc). And during the other classes the judge spent a lot longer with the Spaniels and Whippets (feeling them down, checking teeth, talking to the owners) but hardly any time with for example the Dobermans or Malamutes. A bit strange IMHO...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous photos!

I totally agree with you regarding fun dog shows. My friend lives in a village near here where they have an annual village fete and for years she ran a dog show. It's a joke really! Experienced dog exhibitors turn up with their show dogs - you can tell!! And then you have people and children with their pet dogs!

The judge is usually a kennel club judge, but never an 'all rounder' as they aren't easy to find, so they will favour the breeds they know and understand. My friend entered her Podenco that she rescued from Spain and the judge hadn't a clue what he was. My friend explained what he was and basically said that she should judge him as a Ibizan hound, but the judge just said she couldn't really judge him because she didn't know how to! It's a fun dog show - somehow most judges seem to miss that!


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous photos!
> 
> I totally agree with you regarding fun dog shows. My friend lives in a village near here where they have an annual village fete and for years she ran a dog show. It's a joke really! Experienced dog exhibitors turn up with their show dogs - you can tell!! And then you have people and children with their pet dogs!
> 
> The judge is usually a kennel club judge, but never an 'all rounder' as they aren't easy to find, so they will favour the breeds they know and understand. My friend entered her Podenco that she rescued from Spain and the judge hadn't a clue what he was. My friend explained what he was and basically said that she should judge him as a Ibizan hound, but the judge just said she couldn't really judge him because she didn't know how to! It's a fun dog show - somehow most judges seem to miss that!


Thanks

I'll mention it to the organizers when I see them next.
I spoke to someone who attended with 2 dogs. One is a Border terrier cross (he's quite tall, so you wouldn't guess BT apart from the coat) and the other an ex show Petit Basset etc. Her cross was completely ignored and with the Basset she was told that he should be on a "show leash" and positioned him properly. She told the judge that he's retired from showing (and neutered) and they were only there for the laughs and to support the charity. Needless to say, he wasn't placed lol.
She knew quite a few of the participants from her show times, too, so it was a bit like professional sprinters competing with the casual jogger lol.
I think I'll suggest for next year to have a different (non KC) judge for every class (local Vets, Erskine Home veterans, children, etc). That way there is no preferential treatment and maybe the show people can have their own classes and rings, where they can do their things and maybe even get a rosetta for their collections and papers.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Storm is taking her time to smell the flowers (and chase the bumble bees)









Little big sister and big little brother










































Luna, the Staffie flirting with my boy









The Dogodile was back in the Clyde









Getting beaten up by Frank, the pug


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely photos, as usual! Nevis is getting "wolfier" and "wolfier".

We were at the vets on Monday with Skye (not good  ) and as we walked into the consulting room a little boy turned to his mother and said "Look mummy it's a wolf!" - goodness knows what he'd say if it was Nevis :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Lovely photos, as usual! Nevis is getting "wolfier" and "wolfier".
> 
> We were at the vets on Monday with Skye (not good  ) and as we walked into the consulting room a little boy turned to his mother and said "Look mummy it's a wolf!" - goodness knows what he'd say if it was Nevis :lol2:


Oh no, what's wrong with Sky ? 

It's funny with Nevis. I noticed that even non-doggy people often like wolves, so he gets a lot of positive attention. 
The only negative reactions were from other dog owners. Nevis being a wolfdog has very a very obvious body language. Most dogs understand him, but to inexperienced or ignorant owners it may come across as too extreme or even aggressive. He's got so many different types of growl for example, ranging from play to temper tantrum (oh yes, we are getting those lol) to "back off" warnings, but some people see a growl as an impending attack lol.
I was told the other day by the elderly owner of a 6 months old Labrador, who got the "back off" grumble, because he kept jumping at Nevis' face, that it's highly unusual for an 8 months old dog to growl at other dogs.... okay??? He's going to be in for a shock lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL in her world maybe! A Labrador 'in your face' to a GSD will get a "back off" growl almost every time, so he'll learn and maybe so will she! :lol:

Where do I start with Skye. :sad: We've been back a week from our annual 3 week holiday, which sadly brought something to light that has been most upsetting - Skye is going blind!!

As is often the case with animals, we believe this has been slowly coming up on him, but he has been compensating so well we've just missed the signs, such as tripping going up or down the stairs at home or bumping into our legs, which we thought was his usual panic not to be left behind – he’s a high anxiety dog! However, being in a different house brought things to light and we now see what is a big difference in him. At first we laughed and told him he was a numpty (no prizes for guessing how guilty I feel about that!!!) and put it down to his anxiety, excitement at going out and panic not to be left behind that nearly took my legs out from under me as he rushed past me on the stairs and walked into the sides of doors and walls, but hindsight (which can be cruel) made us more aware of what was going on at home before we left. By the time we came home it was apparent that he couldn't even see much directly in front of him, although his long distance sight still appeared to be OK, so he could see a ball that we threw and where it hits the ground, but when he got to the spot he had to scent it out. 

I was reasonably confident it wasn’t SARDS and couldn’t see the tell-tale signs for Pannus, so first thing on Monday morning we went to our vet, armed with a urine sample to hopefully eliminate diabetes or kidney problems, hoping that it was something fairly simple and treatable like cataracts. The urine sample eliminated both those options, but our vet couldn’t see anything obvious and so referred us to an Animal Eye Clinic which is fortunately only 5 minutes drive away. So off we went on Wednesday, but the news was not good. The vet confirmed that he has no reaction in his left eye and little reaction in his right eye, but he could find nothing wrong whatsoever with his eyes. He doesn't have cataracts and his retinas are fine, so whatever is causing the blindness is not his eyes. :sad:

The outcome is that the vet thinks it might be a brain problem, even a tumour. He has suggested a scan in a machine I can't remember the name of, but he said he doesn't know where the nearest one is and so would have to research to find it. He did also say a CT scan or MRI scan might help us. Before going down that route though, he has suggested we eliminate inflammation to the brain by trying a 10 day course of steroids, so for the moment we remain in limbo until a week on Monday.

I would like to say that the vet was amazing with him. We had to muzzle him, because he is fear aggressive and his anxiety levels were at the top of the scale – when walking into the consulting room he was panting until he was almost choking, but the vet was so gentle with him. He took his time, reassured him and Skye coped well until he came in close with all the various lights and eye instruments - he just couldn't cope with that and started growling, so the rest of the examination wasn't exactly easy, but at no time did the vet show any concern about his behaviour and constantly tried to reassure him. 

He's been on the steroids now for 4 days and he seems to be having terrible trouble with his bladder. It's like he knows he needs to pee, but the message is slow in getting through and by the time he realises - it's happening! We don't know if that's connected to the steroids or the brain, but another thing we've noticed is that he's always loved to have his rump scratched! :lol: If you scratch right at the top of his tail, he arches his back and it you do it for any length of time he'll start going through the humping motions :lol:. Now if we scratch his rump, there's no reaction at all, which is making me think it very well might be a "message from brain" reaction

To say I'm devastated would be an understatement


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh Eileen, I'm so sorry to hear that . Poor Skye, I hope you get to the bottom of what's causing his problems. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Please keep me updated x


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Czechoslovakian Wolfdogs: Totty Magnets since 1955 :lol2:










Nevis posing with a group of Royal Marines who were visiting Erskine Hospital as part of 100 challenges in 100 days


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Go on! Admit it! That's why you got him! :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Go on! Admit it! That's why you got him! :lol2:


Oh, definitely.... :lol2:

Seriously though, I never thought about how much attention he'd end up getting. I'm quite a reserved person myself, so it's all a bit new for me lol.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nevis walking on water in Inveraray (loch Fyne)

























Making friends and having some fun at Irvine Beach


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Riding the dragon at Irvine Beach

















My 2 boys









Somewhere near Ardrossan (Ayrshire)









Loch Long at Kilcreggan

























































Storm after falling into a pile of dry grass lol









And Nevis after rolling in rotten seaweed 









So they both had to go for a swim









The maiden and the Prince of the loch


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous, as always. We're heading up to Irvine at the weekend, for a couple of days to take Ellie home this weekend.

We should have been coming up today, but Skye has his CT scan on Monday so everything has been put back. :sad:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Gorgeous, as always. We're heading up to Irvine at the weekend, for a couple of days to take Ellie home this weekend.
> 
> We should have been coming up today, but Skye has his CT scan on Monday so everything has been put back. :sad:


Oh, let me know the outcome x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Will do. If it is a tumour I won't be putting him through chemo - not at nearly 9 year old. :sad: I just need to know exactly what I'm dealing with. 

I'm hoping they don't find one and conclude that he's maybe had a mild stroke???


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Will do. If it is a tumour I won't be putting him through chemo - not at nearly 9 year old. :sad: I just need to know exactly what I'm dealing with.
> 
> I'm hoping they don't find one and conclude that he's maybe had a mild stroke???


I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well good news and not so good news following Skye's scan today. The good news is that they could find no sign of a tumour on the brain, or of a bleed that would signify a stroke, so that is good! 

Not so good is that we are no nearer to finding out why he's lost most of his sight. The scans have been sent away for a specialist to look at and we should hear his findings in about a week and the vet has taken a CSF sample (Cerebral spinal fluid) which would also rule out meningitis and any brain/spinal cord damage and we should have that result in a few days.

He was mega stressed at the vets and quite aggressive, but we'd asked if we could stay with him until he was given the sedative and he calmed down once that was done and he was taken away from us  and he's had a good old shave from the CFS sample and the catheter 

Thankfully he's home now and quite bright, all thing considered. He went straight for his ball, so was treated to a nice new squeaky one, because he's been so good.

So again - now we wait.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> Well good news and not so good news following Skye's scan today. The good news is that they could find no sign of a tumour on the brain, or of a bleed that would signify a stroke, so that is good!
> 
> Not so good is that we are no nearer to finding out why he's lost most of his sight. The scans have been sent away for a specialist to look at and we should hear his findings in about a week and the vet has taken a CSF sample (Cerebral spinal fluid) which would also rule out meningitis and any brain/spinal cord damage and we should have that result in a few days.
> 
> ...


The wait is the worst thing, but at least that's 2 major concerns ruled out. 

Poor Skye being so stressed at the vet's but no wonder with all the test having to be carried out. Even Trigger who loved the vets ended up being so stressed out the last time he had his teeth cleaned, that they couldn't leave him in the kennels. Luckily he was that docile, so that they could just leave him roam around the back of the practice. 
When I picked him up that night, he walked straight by me to the door and every time I walked into whatever room he was in, he'd get up and leave lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:

When we saw the Ophthalmist, he was very calm with him and Skye was fine until he got right in his face with all the instruments and then he started growling. When he turned the light out Skye got really freaked and tried to bite him a couple of times. When we went back 2 weeks later, Skye was fine. When the vet turned the light out I said to Ellie "this is when he'll start growling", but he didn't. I took it that he'd been before, remembered that there was nothing to be frightened of and was OK.

Then we go to another vet in a different surgery and he reacts as bad, if not worse. than the first one??

I guess time will tell when we get all the results and go back to the Ophthalmist and discover how he reacts???


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

My baby boy turns 1 today. What a difference, from small fluff ball terror to big handsome lad (who can still be a terror - the joys of adolescence lol). He's made me proud, sometimes made me cry or had me in fits of laughter, but so far this journey has been a brilliant adventure.
Love him to bits though and hope for many more happy years together.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's grown into such a handsome lad! :flrt:

And that collar!! :lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

feorag said:


> He's grown into such a handsome lad! :flrt:
> 
> And that collar!! :lol2:


Oh, I know. It was way too big when we brought him home. 

How is Skye doing?


----------

